# Digital Wireless Camera on Small Square Baler



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I am thinking about putting a wireless camera on the back of my Sperry New Holland 326 small square baler to monitor the bale movement onto the Hoelscher 1000 accumulator and to watch the action of the accumulator. Presently, the baler blocks my view of the bales going onto the throw arm of the accumulator. So, if a bale is mis-tied I can't see it. If the two-bale throw arm fails to come back down after pitching two bales onto the trailer, I have difficulty seeing this from the tractor unless I stand up. Sometimes, and I may be baling too fast, the push bale gets in the way of the arm before it can come down after pitching two bales onto the trailer and this creates a "stop and clean up a mess" situation.

Does anyone use a baler mounted camera with an in-cab mounted monitor to watch the action behind the baler? What are your recommendations regarding this idea?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure wireless is worth it as from what I seen when researching cameras for our grain cart, you still need to run 12 volts to em. If the juice is already handy then no big deal, if you have to run wires from the tractor might as well just get a corded camera and be done with it.

Have a cab cam for our grain cart, one on back so you can see backing up or what kind of idiots are behind you when roading and another on the end of the auger to see into the trucks and hopefully avoid messes.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Son and I have been looking at this one to watch the round baler for tying off and monitoring the pickup. It's $200 and wired. I think you can add more cameras to it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GM5GKO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2JPDLQPLPM2LB&coliid=I1UTN458QRS2S7&psc=1


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Friend has one to see bales leaving 1840 massey going into bandit. I find it nearly useless from a combination of reasons. Sun angle, dust and monitor being a little too close to my eyes, as in it is mounted on monitor bar just to your right. I have no problem viewing other monitors there but that one gives these old eyes problems.


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

You can find a lot of set ups that aren't very expensive http://www.eachbuyer.com/7-tft-lcd-car-monitor-ir-rear-view-reverse-backup-9-led-night-vision-camera-p300691.html?currency=USD&from=pla&gclid=CKymkqnfmcwCFdhahgodZOMIxw


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Northcountryboy said:


> You can find a lot of set ups that aren't very expensive http://www.eachbuyer.com/7-tft-lcd-car-monitor-ir-rear-view-reverse-backup-9-led-night-vision-camera-p300691.html?currency=USD&from=pla&gclid=CKymkqnfmcwCFdhahgodZOMIxw


That's a great price. It looks like some of their stuff is shipped direct from China. I've ordered from companies like this before and even though they have a listed shipping time they don't always get your stuff here that fast.

In their Contact Us section:

Room 310 Dongguan post crossborder E-Commerce Park, Mail Processing Office, Xiaqiao Town, Dongcheng District, Dongguan

*************************************

I've ordered from these people but you have to be patient about getting your stuff.

http://www.banggood.com/Wireless-7inch-LCD-Monitor-18-LED-IR-Rear-View-Reversing-Camera-Night-Version-Kit-p-1001474.html


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

We run wired 2 camera system on our BC5070. One on the knotters, one mounted to the side of the thrower that is pointed down to line the wagon hitch up to wagons. Great investment. ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM! Just keep in mind, for some of those wireless cameras...you need a direct line of sight between the camera and monitor....that's why we used a wired system.

I'm hoping it'll work out for you to view your accumulator. I really think you'll appreciate it.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Ran a wired camera for the very same reason. Great points about why not to go wireless. Main reason camera needs volts. Why not run the video cable along with electric. No issues with interference.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

weatherman said:


> Ran a wired camera for the very same reason. Great points about why not to go wireless. Main reason camera needs volts. Why not run the video cable along with electric. No issues with interference.


On ours its all contained in a four pin cable, video and juice all in one.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

mlappin said:


> On ours its all contained in a four pin cable, video and juice all in one.


Would you mind telling what camera/monitor you are using?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

weatherman said:


> Ran a wired camera for the very same reason. Great points about why not to go wireless. Main reason camera needs volts. Why not run the video cable along with electric. No issues with interference.


I would have no problem running wires along with hydraulic lines going from tractor, under the baler, and come up at the back of the baler. The hydraulic lines continue to under the Hoelscher accumulator.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

PaCustomBaler said:


> We run wired 2 camera system on our BC5070. One on the knotters, one mounted to the side of the thrower that is pointed down to line the wagon hitch up to wagons. Great investment. ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM! Just keep in mind, for some of those wireless cameras...you need a direct line of sight between the camera and monitor....that's why we used a wired system.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll work out for you to view your accumulator. I really think you'll appreciate it.


What brand of camera/monitor are you using, please???


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

vhaby said:


> What brand of camera/monitor are you using, please???


CabCam I believe...


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

PaCustomBaler said:


> CabCam I believe...


Thank you! A good looking system.

Does it come with a sufficient length of wire connections to go from a cigarette lighter in the tractor to the top of the baler in the back?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Son and I have been looking at this one to watch the round baler for tying off and monitoring the pickup. It's $200 and wired. I think you can add more cameras to it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GM5GKO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2JPDLQPLPM2LB&coliid=I1UTN458QRS2S7&psc=1


A good looking camera/monitor system with adequate length of wiring. Thank you!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just talked with a customer bought a camera off Amazon.Not sure which one but the picture is fuzzy,it will work but!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Would you mind telling what camera/monitor you are using?


Cab cam


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Vhaby, comes with plenty of wire to run from baler to cab...so much that there's a big spool of wire rolled up behind the operator's seat.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought of buying a camera for my big square. But then after looking at the costs of them (and I wouldn't have to buy a monitor as I have one) I decided it wasn't worth it. It would only make me mad 30 seconds before I would be anyways looking in the mirrors when a bale would break after dropping to the ground. Nothing I can do about it anyways.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I put a Cab cam on my big square baler. My main reasons for putting it on are to help with backing, and for safety during road travel. I didn't go with the NH camera that can plug into my monitor because the picture is really small and it would have been far more expensive. It isn't perfect all the time depending on the angle of the sun and various other factors, but overall I believe it's been a good investment and works well for what I need it for.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

lidaacres said:


> I put a Cab cam on my big square baler. My main reasons for putting it on are to help with backing, and for safety during road travel. I didn't go with the NH camera that can plug into my monitor because the picture is really small and it would have been far more expensive. It isn't perfect all the time depending on the angle of the sun and various other factors, but overall I believe it's been a good investment and works well for what I need it for.


Well man those are some good reasons to get one. They might even over shadow my reason for not getting one. For me to install an agco camera on mine would be easy as the wire for power and signal is already there.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Teslan- I took a chance on a used one online for $110 and bought a 50ft cable for $25 vs $300+ for a NH setup. We have quite a few small fields so it helps with if a bale just falls off and you can't see it when trying to backup or idiot drivers that try to pass when your signaling. Last year when baling straw the conditions changed and a couple bales blew up after they hit the ground. Had I not had the camera I wouldn't have known right away, and would have possibly spent more time troubleshooting. Instead, I backed off the tension and didn't even need to get out.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I "bit the bullet" and, on the advice and assurances of the Cab Cam salesman (warranty and repair on a camera that is marketed out of China), purchased a Cab Cam that is capable of monitoring 3 cameras although needed only one for now. Bought through a JD dealer and shipped directly to me. It came with everything needed to hook it up except for bolts, nuts, screws, etc to mount the camera and the monitor. Decided against mounting the camera on the baler bc of the vibration and shaking and instead mounted it on the diagonal slanted part of the back of the tractor cab roof. With 3 camera capability I first tried the two connections to the monitor that didn't work for Cam 1, but on the third connecting wire, the monitor image came on. With the camera at the top of the tractor, I could see total width of the 8 wheel as I raked alfalfa this morning. The monitor image is very clear and the picture is stable. Hope it works to clearly monitor the accumulator action when baling tomorrow. With the camera mounted on the tractor I'll be able to watch any implement in tow without having to move the camera.

Thanks for all of your help with this decision.

V Haby


----------

